# Anyone ever had sticker shock at your own estimate?



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I normally send mine out late at night after a beer or 10. In the morning as I rise I go check and am mostly suprised I had the balls to send it out. Within a day or two. I get the email "when can you start".
Gotta keep telling yourself your worth it, 
I know I am


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

I always think I'm way high on price until I hit send. Then I immediately panic and convince myself it was way too low...


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

If they think I'm high now, wait till they have to call me to clean up the other guys mess.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a bunch of quotes out right now, no one's calling though. I've gone over them all carefully, and they are where they should be. It's easy to doubt yourself though.

I've done that in the past, lowered my quote out of fear, then regretted it later on when I found myself working like a dog for very little money.

It's all part of the business I guess, it's got to be done. I'd rather be workin though.

Summer is a slow time for trim work in my area.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I had that happen to me about a year ago when I was installing flat panels in a medical center. They were standard TV screens but they required a series of gadgets and doo-dads that strapped to the back of the TV so that their command center could send specific content to each TV, remotely turn them on/off, and control the volume, etc.

These little add-ons totalled $11,000 and I hadn't even included the price of my labor yet.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> I had that happen to me about a year ago when I was installing flat panels in a medical center. They were standard TV screens but they required a series of gadgets and doo-dads that strapped to the back of the TV so that their command center could send specific content to each TV, remotely turn them on/off, and control the volume, etc.
> 
> These little add-ons totalled $11,000 and I hadn't even included the price of my labor yet.


Don't sweat it, it's a hospital.

All they have to do is get one patient with a hangnail in there and the government will cover those TVs and more.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

I had it happen very recently on a ProVia entry door system. I finished up going over the door and install specs in detail and gave them a price of $13,186.. The Mr. didn't say a word, got up and went to another room for a second and brought back a manilla folder. He sat back down at the kitchen table, opened the folder, looked at his wife and said.... _"There is $3K dollars difference between them and Pella."_ To which she replied.... _"I don't care, I want THAT door." He turned to me, put out his hand and said.... "Order that ProVia entry door system for Jackie please."_

I was about to offer to split the difference with him because I really wanted that job. As it turns out, the install went perfectly, made great margins and we just installed a referral from that job for a little over $9,500 at even higher margins.

I LOVE it when folks appreciate quality. Even if it scares the you know what out of me sometimes when I price it.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't ever be shocked. It is what it is. Let's face it $1000 doesn't go very far when you're talking about home improvement.........Even if it's just you working on your own house. If your talking about running a business whether residential or commercial ignore how far to the right the decimal point ends up. I don't want to use my money to improve someone else's property


----------



## Foxit (Mar 2, 2013)

When I finished a quote I would think I would never pay that much for the job. But than my account would not pay anyone what he charges to do his taxes. My mechanic would not pay anyone to fix his car for what he charges.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I always think, hell, I can't even afford myself.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Foxit said:


> When I finished a quote I would think I would never pay that much for the job. But than my account would not pay anyone what he charges to do his taxes. My mechanic would not pay anyone to fix his car for what he charges.


Well put


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

All most every job I do.


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

To the OP...

'It costs what it costs'


----------



## JRSeifert (Apr 22, 2010)

I just issued a "sticker shock" proposal tonight, and got the job, complete with a down payment. 

Which was good, because I just lost a big one earlier this week, and it really had me feeling down.

I just hope I still feel good about it AFTER the job is done.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Ironically enough, I've been in your shoes before and have hemmed and hawed over the price. Then I realized... 

It's. Not. My. Money. 

I just submitted a price for a stone "refacing" on a set of steps. For some reason I had no issue with the price because I figured I did my homework and I'm good to go. I was expecting some friction, and never got it. 

There wasn't even an afterthought about the price from the client. When does that happen!?!?!?

I should have gone higher. Maybe. Time will tell.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Nearly every time it's over $1000. I usually work an estimate from a few angles and if the same numbers come up, or within reason I go with it. And like Leo said, I am always amazed at how little it seems half way through the job and wonder how I broke even at the end.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

On the flip side, lost a bid to guy 30% lower than me on 700sqft tile tearout and replace. Wonder if he sleeps well.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!

sometimes you think your the only one who thinks like this


then again, when I've learned how to include every detail, every line item, quality etc, thats what it works out to be.............


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Just submitted a $4k bid to rehab. Biggest job yet to a new client (we're talking 1200+ properties under their wing).

Over half was paint related. I said "this won't go well"

But thanks to this site I know my numbers, and how to sell my company, and prepare new clients for the inevitable sticker shock.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> Just submitted a $4k bid to rehab. Biggest job yet to a new client (we're talking 1200+ properties under their wing).
> 
> Over half was paint related. I said "this won't go well"
> 
> But thanks to this site I know my numbers, and how to sell my company, and prepare new clients for the inevitable sticker shock.


I out together a house raising and rehab bid and it came in at 200k. I show ever them that and they said ill do the demo and build you a new home for 170k. Guess which one they choose lol.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

What you think about your bid is irrelevant. Too high, too low, it doesn't matter. The only person's opinion that counts is that of the customer. It is not up to us to decide what is a value or not, it is up to them. 

I built a 7K Corian shower twenty years ago and the GC marked it up too. I would never spend that much on a shower, but that is what they wanted and they loved it. It is up to me to determine what it costs and give the customer the choice. In fact, it is unfair to potential customers to do anything else. Let it rip.

Joe


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Kowboy said:


> What you think about your bid is irrelevant. Too high, too low, it doesn't matter. The only person's opinion that counts is that of the customer. It is not up to us to decide what is a value or not, it is up to them.
> 
> I built a 7K Corian shower twenty years ago and the GC marked it up too. I would never spend that much on a shower, but that is what they wanted and they loved it. It is up to me to determine what it costs and give the customer the choice. In fact, it is unfair to potential customers to do anything else. Let it rip.
> 
> Joe


It is what it is my man


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

I just sent out a preliminary bid on an interior rail job to a designer.

She stated her clients wanted true hand forged work, not stock parts from a catalog, even though the examples given to me were, in fact, assembled from stock parts. Fairly ornate stuff, too.

So I do the math.

$600.00 plus per linear foot. 

Yikes.

I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for it. But I'm damn sure not going to work for free either.


----------



## CdnTrougher (Oct 15, 2012)

We get this a lot too in the eaves and gutters business. Our price is usually higher than the fly by nighters but our quality is second to none so we charge accordingly.

It's funny how people seem to think they just need to pay for the trough and somehow we magically get the outlets, down spouts, elbows, straps, hangers, screws and caulking for free lol.

I have no problem walking away from a job where the customer thinks the price is too steep. He will get what he pays for and we will probably get called out to replace it anyhow.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Once you lose money on a job you will never get sticker shock again.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Once you lose money on a job you will never get sticker shock again.


Ain't that the truth. Can't lose money on jobs


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I think what happens is that you end up looking at your numbers from both perspectives: one from the consumer/customer standpoint, and, one from the business/tradesman standpoint. 

I am assuming that most of us run a "for profit" business. If you only make enough profit to survive, then you probably won't last long. I doubt that our suppliers, gas stations, grocery stores, etc. wonder too hard if their prices are too high. 

I use a spread sheet for jobs that are more than just fix it jobs under $500.00. My costs are put in, my estimated hours, and other expenses are also put in. What comes out at the end is what comes out. Every time I thought the number seemed high, I went back over my costs. The only thing that wasn't a fixed number was labor. Experience teaches you how long a job will take. If you discount the labor (i.e. time) you think the job will take, then you are "discounting" what your experience has taught you.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

cwatbay said:


> Experience teaches you how long a job will take. If you discount the labor (i.e. time) you think the job will take, then you are "discounting" what your experience has taught you.


I like those lines


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I just did the squirmy dance before hitting send. 
I hope this one comes back. I like the guy. I like the job. Plus, it's only a mile from home. hah


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> Once you lose money on a job you will never get sticker shock again.


Amen, Brother. 

Recently I have developed total immunity to sticker shock. I can't take any more... It's not nearly as much as I thought it would be's. 

I've already warned my regulars that my pricing will be going way up after the current job I'm doing for them. It's a matter of survival.


----------



## newhavencounty (Dec 19, 2011)

*All the time... but its way better than losing your shirt*

I was in business on my own as a GC for a few years, until i finally realized that I was just working my tail off to break even at the best of times, and sometimes owing money after a job was finished! I had enough, I took a job starting a new division for a well established fence company, specializing in railings and decking, basically taking all of the jobs they would pass up or refer out. This company has been around for 85 years, and is well respected as a very high end, high quality and yes high priced player in the fence market. When the boss approached me and hired me for the new role, he said that people don't call us expecting a low bid, they expect to get what they want, and they expect to pay for it. I took this and ran with it, pricing out jobs with they way that would almost guarantee i lost the bid when I was on my own, but having the name behind me does half of the sale for me, and the H.O. has much less to worry about in terms of quality, because the company's stellar reputation is what brought them to me in the first place. I began by first paying myself an appropriate rate for a layout carpenter/project manager, something which i would actually feel guilty about in the past, but there is a reason we are in this business, not everyone can do it, and even less can do it with consistent high quality results. In the past I'd find every way possible to try to save the clients money at the outset, and usually be bidding low to get the job, sometimes even knowing i'd only break even IF everything went well. But time after time, i'd practically be giving away jobs, sometimes i'd offer no markup on material or other stupid discounts just to get the work, only to have them end up complaining to me about the price or fighting with me about why i shouldnt charge them for a change order and them telling me that I should have to pay for the materials AND do the work for no extra charge. It basically taught me that no matter what you do, if you are trying to be a discount player and come in with low bids, you are only going to attract the CHEAPEST and biggest scumbag clients out there. I did a deck for a couple last august, replaced an old rat trap monstrosity with a beautiful new 16x16 with a wraparound extension leading to a new patio slider, huge 12x16 clear opening below with a paving brick patio, the inspector required a quadruple 2x12 beam at the center and rim, sitting on 6x8 piers, had to fight tooth and nail to get the H.O. to give me 1/2 of the extra labor we figured, and the problems just grew from there. when all was said and done, the deck cost them about 22k, with all of the extras we did, patio, new concrete steps with thinstone veneer, etc... should have been closer to 40k now that I have finally realized just how low i was bidding. Now I go into a proposal with a number that does indeed give me a chuckle at times, but I simply explain to them that I have figured in every possible thing that could and will go wrong, and will stick by my price except for HO specified change orders. I like to mention some of our more unsavory colleagues who will "forget" a line item or 2 knowing that the change order will be coming and get it because the client has his pants down. I show them how that lowest bidder might end up costing him as much as my bid or more by the end, yet with no guarantee of a quality job. People have really responded well to this new approach, and I feel much better about giving a price that I know will allow me to give them a super high end job without any big surprises in their final bill. And i sleep much better at night, both because i know im going to eat and the client is getting value for value.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Paragraphs, man. Paragraphs.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

newhavencounty said:


> I was in business on my own as a GC for a few years, until i finally realized that I was just working my tail off to break even at the best of times. Sometimes, even owing money after a job was finished!
> 
> I had enough and I took a job starting a new division for a well established fence company. We also specialized in railings and decking, basically taking all of the jobs they would pass up or refer out. This company has been around for 85 years, and is well respected as a very high end, high quality and yes high priced player in the fence market.
> 
> ...


There, VH.... better? :thumbup:


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

CompleteW&D said:


> There, VH.... better? :thumbup:


It helped me as I was going to skip reading what he wrote lol!


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

SDel Prete said:


> It helped me as I was going to skip reading what he wrote lol!


That would have been a mistake. 

That post was excellent and alot of the younger contractors should read it a couple of times. 

Wisdom comes from experience. Experience comes from screwing up. 

Bob


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

B.Scott said:


> That would have been a mistake.
> 
> That post was excellent and alot of the younger contractors should read it a couple of times.
> 
> ...


No mistake for me if I didn't read it but yes another example of what not to do and a good read for new comers.


----------



## newhavencounty (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the grammar editing Complete WD, I was being very lazy and just writing stream of consciousness kind of thing (plus it was 3am and I was at the wrong end of a 20 hour day finishing up a work scope for a very nice yet incredibly complicated bid), it reads much more coherently now! and thanks to all of you for the compliments, i am obligated to share what I learned from my own screw ups and pass it on to all of you gentlemen so that you don't make the same mistakes I've made, or at least given fair warning! 

I'm not saying that taking my new approach is the "right" way to go about doing business, in fact it is a unique and specialized market niche, in a predominately affluent region (New Haven and Fairfield Counties in CT) which I've found to be absolutely bursting with opportunity, especially on the railings, I had no idea how much business just doing railing replacements was sitting out there waiting for me. however without the awesome power that the company's brand reputation and recognition bring to the table, i wouldn't be able to sell a quarter of the jobs priced as I do.

which brings me to the next point, its very important to choose a strategy for your pricing model and market positioning which is based on your company's strengths, weaknesses, opportunities, and threats (called a SWOT analysis), as opposed to where you would like to imagine yourself being. You may want to offer ultra high end custom cabinetry and fine finish work, working on fewer projects with higher margins, when your operation is already positioned to capitalize on a higher volume, lower margin production style operation. its really just important to be honest and realistic with what you can offer and deliver to potential clients, and what your reputation says about you before you even walk in the door. in my new gig, i have the luxury of using a lot of the analytic tools i learned way back when in business school, where i studied Marketing and Operations Management, as opposed to when i was on my own, i didn't have time to breathe let alone sit down and look at my job costing (estimates vs. actual) or my close ratio etc. but now having a boss to hold me accountable, i spend a lot more time making sure i'm working smarter and not harder, maximizing profits and making everything I do as efficient, organized, and consistent as possible to ensure that every job is something that I am proud of. I am a perfectionist (sometimes to a fault), which is a good trait to have if you are working towards high end work with high margins, and not a good trait if you are in the high volume production line of the business. 

Thats another thought for the younger guys out there who are just starting out, do yourself a favor and start to specialize in something right away, find a niche that you enjoy working in, and make a name for yourself in that area, it will give you a rock solid foundation to build from, and you know how us builders are obsessed with solid foundations. Seriously though, having a specialty wont pigeon hole you into only working in one area, it will open the door to lots of opportunities to GC jobs, where you are the PM, do your specialty part of the work, and then sub out the majority of the rest of the job as needed, but having that specialization can be enough to differentiate you from the 4 other GC's bidding on the job who do not have a specialized trade to offer. just something to think about.

I am long winded i know, but Ive been working on fine tuning my divisions business plan, strategy, and operating procedures night and day for the past week in prep for a meeting with my boss.... in about 30 min which has everything ive worked towards non stop for 4 months now riding on it, he's either going to give me the keys to grow this division into the fantastic success i can see in the not too distant future, or he's going to keep the handcuffs on a while longer and make me continue to prove the concept again and again. I think having done my first 6 jobs, each of which boasts between a 40 - 60% profit margin (across the board), with no budget and extremely limited resources, shows the potential here, but as with anything in life, you never know... so wish me luck


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Good luck Newhaven!!


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

It took me a very long time to ignore my own sense of value and trust the numbers. My sense of value has absolutely nothing in common with my clients. It is counter productive to pay mine much attention. 

I find it is easier to sell my number when I an not emotionally involved with it too.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Lots of great comments, I too used to worry about all of this, but like someone else said thanks to this great site I no longer worry about these things. 

Recently I looked at a residential painting job, customer wanted it painted asap. I explained I was busy and with me it would be a longer wait for her. I put a quote together and then decided to add $$ to see what the market can bear. 
Like someone here said, if you're busy price yourself out of work.

Well she called and said she will have me do the job and is willing to wait. 
Thanks to everyone on this site I am learning how to run my for profit business.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

all the time on decks and decks is 50% of my business. 

Just the other day i sent in my first bid in the next town over that i am wanting to break into for a deck. It was a 20 by 24 about 30" of the ground with ramps not steps all the way around. Everything was pressure treated with nothing fancy. But they wanted to add a second level deck next year. So just need to size the footings big to accommodate. No big deal right. Wrong becasue the towns code requires deck to be at 125psf and if do a second level have to do 8x8 post and have 48" footings. By the time it was all said and done and i ran the numbers 3 times. Total was $13,826. and that was with a cut because i want in that market.


----------



## FLcontractor (Jan 15, 2012)

ClaytonR said:


> I always think I'm way high on price until I hit send. Then I immediately panic and convince myself it was way too low...


That is sooooo true!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

kyia said:


> all the time on decks and decks is 50% of my business.
> 
> Just the other day i sent in my first bid in the next town over that i am wanting to break into for a deck. It was a 20 by 24 about 30" of the ground with ramps not steps all the way around. Everything was pressure treated with nothing fancy. But they wanted to add a second level deck next year. So just need to size the footings big to accommodate. No big deal right. Wrong becasue the towns code requires deck to be at 125psf and if do a second level have to do 8x8 post and have 48" footings. By the time it was all said and done and i ran the numbers 3 times. Total was $13,826. and that was with a cut because i want in that market.


Don't post actual numbers. But that's really cheap.


----------



## newhavencounty (Dec 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Don't post actual numbers. But that's really cheap.


I agree, I don't know your market, but that number seems awfully low for a deck of that size, doubly so because of the post and footing requirements. Are you doing site built wood railings or a vinyl (or other kit) system?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

That's a liitle more then what I would get without footers or railings.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

kyia said:


> ... Total was $X. ...


Someone else can tell you about C.T.'s policies about pricing discussions, but for what it's worth, that same deck in my market, done with some quality, would probably be priced at 5X that price. I don't know what the multiplier would be in Connecticut or New York, but probably similar.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Someone else can tell you about C.T.'s policies about pricing discussions, but for what it's worth, that same deck in my market, done with some quality, would probably be priced at 5X that price. I don't know what the multiplier would be in Connecticut or New York, but probably similar.


Over $50k for a 20x24 pt deck?


I gotta move


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> Over $50k for a 20x24 pt deck?
> 
> I gotta move


Haha me to.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

TNT - I lived out near you for a few years. I miss playing slow pitch softball in the summers. You'd see that big ole softball floating down and do your best to hit it out of the park. Some people weren't that quick, though.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'm pretty sure prices are about the same in Auburn.


Auburns cheap. But I would get twice what hew saying. Now skaneateles is a whole other ball game, But no pt.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Auburns cheap. But I would get twice what hew saying. Now skaneateles is a whole other ball game, But no pt.


I'm sorry I changed the original post on you. TNT's presence reminded me of Chicago, slow pitch softball and all. Big old fat softball down the middle of the plate, all you had to do was turn on it.

So anyway ... back to decks. My parents live in CNY. I'd heard that prices were going up, especially for decks, especially if you wanted some quality? Any truth to that?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've raised deck prices 40% over the past 3 years. A lot of people want decks and not many quality builders.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I've raised deck prices 40% over the past 3 years. A lot of people want decks and not many quality builders.


I would guess that at your new higher prices you're still one of the best values around, for real quality work.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I would guess that at your new higher prices you're still one of the best values around, for real quality work.


Well I keep raising and people keep signing. What part of ny are your parents from?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Well I keep raising and people keep signing. What part of ny are your parents from?


Syracuse.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Sticker shock? More like... dang, that's it?... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## bigz (Aug 7, 2009)

I get sticker shock all the time but never lower my numbers anymore unless i find a mistake... i use to lower them but screw that i have enough hobbies!


----------



## Hank B. (May 6, 2013)

Whenever I think my price is too high, It makes me realize I'm still not working for the type of customers I need to be. 

The other day I gave a guy a price and he tells me I'm 3 times higher than everybody else bidding. Well I can't see how that's possible I respond, I know what my costs are, and you were referred by someone else who's work I've done, which is a level of quality you said your expecting. Those bids can't possibly provide you with the level of finish your expecting. Why not? Because it isn't feasible. I then went on to explain the whole cost of doing business, where are your other bidders going to be when there's a problem you need them to fix but they don't even make enough money to provide themselves with health insurance blah blah blah.

" Well I got 4 bids, 3 were within the same ballpark and yours is three times as much. You're saying if I go with one of them my job will look like seventy five percent of the work out there? I'm okay with that.":laughing: well have fun with that buddy.

I get a call from him later in the month asking me to come finish the work one of the other guys started, but couldn't finish for whatever reason. For the same price the other guy was charging. what an ass.

No thanks buddy, I'd rather be sitting at home with the kids broke than working my ass off for you going broke.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Bump.

I just squirmed over a window replacement bid for like, weeks. Had to be weeks. I'm sure of it.

Stucco infested nightmare replacing an old Marvin casement right up against a corner. Rot everywhere. What a nightmare. I half hope I don't get it. hah Kidding. I'll do it. In January by the time the window gets in. What have I done?


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Happens more often then not to all of us and I am one of those people. Sometimes I will check my numbers over and over again to make sure everything is correct. For a big project it seems fine, but its the little ones that give me the scare because I know what all my new customers say "yikes why so much its only a small job". My old customers just say "how much money do you need to get started"


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Called a lady today with a bathroom gut quote, she literally said " are f'ing crazy????" Lol

I told her what to look for in other quotes that she might get that were included in mine. We will see. 

I actually thought about adding to the bid after I came up with the price. Guess I'm getting the reverse of sticker shock.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Unrelated to this bid, but I just completed a shower redo. Strictly a shower. 

The lady told me today, after I collected the final check that she got a bid from Home Depot for the shower. They bid it with a prefab pan, framed glass, a tile surround and a cheap shower head and valve. Im sure she picked the cheap shower and valve, don't know what tile they bid with. 

The bid was almost 1/3 more than mine, according to her. I realize it you dont know what i charge, i am usually one of the higher bidders in the area, especially for a small job. 

Does this sound correct, Home Depot being higher than a reputable contractor with the appropriate insurances, ect...? 

I am unfamiliar with Home Depot bids, just curious.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Unrelated to this bid, but I just completed a shower redo. Strictly a shower.
> 
> The lady told me today, after I collected the final check that she got a bid from Home Depot for the shower. They bid it with a prefab pan, framed glass, a tile surround and a cheap shower head and valve. Im sure she picked the cheap shower and valve, don't know what tile they bid with.
> 
> The bid was just underr *** according to her. Does this sound correct? I am unfamiliar with Home Depot bids, just curious.


Was it about 33% more then you?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Was it about 33% more then you?



:laughing: Very close. How did you come up with that? 

I felt kind of dumb being over bid by Home Cheapo, and I had a good margin on it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> :laughing: Very close. How did you come up with that?
> 
> I felt kind of dumb being over bid by Home Cheapo, and I had a good margin on it.


Because they always are about 33% more then me.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Because they always are about 33% more then me.


I guess it is like side work for them. They dont care if they get it :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I guess it is like side work for them. They dont care if they get it :laughing:


They get people with the financing. I bid a roof this year, they had lowes and hd bid it before me. They told me this and after seeing it I really didn't want to do it. I bid it at $1100 a sq and I was 6 grand less than hd and 8 from Lowe's. She had some hack come do it for 9k. 

25sq shingle 3 layer tear off with cedar shakes, all new decking, 4 sq of epdm. 12/12 pitch 3 story house and the hack comes in at 9k.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I guess it is like side work for them. They dont care if they get it :laughing:


Years ago looked at doing a paint franchise with them. They wanted thirty percent of gross.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Just bid a shower redo. The thing is only 2 years old and is leaking like a sieve. The drain is wrong, there is no waterproofing, no membrane on the pan, cracks in the grout and a ton of smeared on caulk. I came in way above anyone else because I won't touch it without rebuilding the entire shower. There is no way to tie in to the existing walls with waterproofing if I only remove a few course of tile and replace the pan.

She came back and asked if I would reconsider as she had two other contractors come in and bid just that. I stood my ground, there is no way that I am warrantying a self inflicted gash all the way around that shower. I told her that if I was too expensive to look for cheaper contractors, but only have them replace the entire shower, a half arse solution will yield half arse results.

We start in two weeks.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Just bid a shower redo. The thing is only 2 years old and is leaking like a sieve. The drain is wrong, there is no waterproofing, no membrane on the pan, cracks in the grout and a ton of smeared on caulk. I came in way above anyone else because I won't touch it without rebuilding the entire shower. There is no way to tie in to the existing walls with waterproofing if I only remove a few course of tile and replace the pan.
> 
> She came back and asked if I would reconsider as she had two other contractors come in and bid just that. I stood my ground, there is no way that I am warrantying a self inflicted gash all the way around that shower. I told her that if I was too expensive to look for cheaper contractors, but only have them replace the entire shower, a half arse solution will yield half arse results.
> 
> We start in two weeks.


I dont do any shower repairs, always a gut if we do it. New mixing valve , head and drain. I like showers because I have a good tile setter on hand, quick and good money makers for the size job and how little resources it takes. 

If it is just repairs I recommend my flooring store, who I have been subbing a lot of tile to.


----------

